# NJ Meet Up



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

With the nice weather coming, car shows and cruise night are beginning to happen all over.

It would be nice to show up to a cruise night with a bunch of members.

Car & Truck Shows in the New Jersey Area

Everyone take a look at which nights are good for everyone to meet up.


----------



## dreamsrpainful (Jun 8, 2011)

im in let me know


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I work in sussex county. I would be in depending upon how far away. I would definitely bring my eco and my friend could bring his rs.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Northern NJ would be fine for a meet - I could manage to be there.


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

bergen county!


----------



## Dreamsofyou365 (Jun 26, 2012)

Morris county!


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

Where I work on route17 hosts car clubs, we can use their location, right on a major highway. So, when we gunna start organizing when and where guys :]


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

Im free any weekend. Is your location aval anytime


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

yes it is


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

guess not


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

I dont know y people dont want to meet up. Lets try this again.


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

so whats a good day akru? next sunday? 3pm? we can even do your tails there. and i know somebody else who will come


----------



## TimmyP (Jun 19, 2012)

I just don't think there is enough people yet with Cruze's or at least not on this forum for a big meet. If I'm not working I'd defiantly be interested in meeting up with some other members on a sat or sun. I'm in 19054 (PA) which is across from Trenton, NJ not sure what would be a good place for everyone else.


----------

